# Not Golden, but cute none-the-less



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

*Very Cute* :wave: 
Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

OMG, yes that is cute. I might be changing breeds if you keep that up (Nahh, maybe not LOL)


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ohhhhh he's so cute!!!! I love Boxers, they're so cute.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww... he sure is precious! I've always loved the way Boxers look!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh, another of my favorite breeds! He's adorable! Just love those little boxer faces ... cropped or uncropped, they just make me smile.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

What a cutie..... Just look at his face..............


----------



## aspen (Mar 11, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Our friends just got a Boxer puppy. Just thought I'd share some pics of the little guy. Named Desmond, 11 weeks old...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Desmond is just adorable! What a beautiful little face he has. Great pictures!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

What a little cutie pie!


----------



## cosmomom (Aug 28, 2006)

He is so adorable! Makes me want one.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

He sure is a little cutie. What a sweet face.


----------



## paulbridges02 (Jul 2, 2007)

I grew up with a boxer until I was about 5 when they had to put him to sleep. From that day forth I always hounded on my dad to get another boxer, I loved my puppy  . Well when I was about 14, he finally got another dog and told me he got another Boxer because that is what I wanted. Well it looked just like a boxer so I didn't think twice. As time went by, I realized his little legs were not getting any longer. Come to find out he had gotten an English Bulldog, but was playing a cruel joke on me. 

He still has that bulldog and he is going on 8 now, and that thing is one of the coolest dogs I have ever had or met. His personality is amazing and he makes me laugh just thinking about him.


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

How cute! Love the name, too!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

What a cutie, Jeremy. Its funny. Lately we have seen a lot more Boxer puppies on our walks through the park. They are cute. My grandmother used to have one but I was never a fan. They are awfully cute as puppies though. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## angelbow1984 (Feb 27, 2007)

Very cute puppy!


----------

